# Morris Arboretum Display Includes New Thomas



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

The Morris Arboretum of the University of Pennsylvania on the northwest edge of Philly includes the new Bachmann largescale Thomas in its holiday display. More pictures from the exhibit when I get a chance to post them.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

A GG1 makes its way across the high trestle. The building is a model of Cliveden, where the Battle of Germantown took place. Same neighborhood where my mother was born in 1912.










A view of the interesting tensioning system used on the underside of the rustic high







bridge.

The Paul Busse team model of Independence Hall, made of natural materials. Not to be confused with the Plasticville version!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill
Thanks for the posting, we enjoy our annual visit to the gardens along with running trains there!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im guessing thats the one in Morris County NJ. I never new they had one. I will have to take a ride their. Im only an hour or so from their. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Charles, Merry Christmas to you and the family. Always something interesting to see at the Morris Arboretum.

Shawn, it's not in New Jersey. It's not far from where the northeast extension of the Pennsylvania Turnpike begins just above the Philadelphia city limits. Here is their website:

http://www.business-services.upenn....ndex.shtml


----------

